# Rest in peace



## AdamGerace

Hi,
We are finalising the writing for my grandmother's headstone and want to put the Italian of "Rest in peace". However, we have seen three different ways of writing this:

- Riposi in pace
- Riposa in pace
- Ripose in pace

I am a little lost as to which one is the correct usage. Is anyone able to explain what the differences are and, if possible, which is correct or preferred?

Thanking you
Adam


----------



## Elisa68

The correct one is the first one:
(che) _riposi in pace_ (which means: May she rest in peace)

The second one is indicative, which is not the correct verb mode in this context.

The third one is simply wrong since _ripose_ does not exist in Italian.


----------



## flop

AdamGerace said:
			
		

> Hi,
> We are finalising the writing for my grandmother's headstone and want to put the Italian of "Rest in peace". However, we have seen three different ways of writing this:
> 
> - Riposi in pace
> - Riposa in pace
> - Ripose in pace
> 
> I am a little lost as to which one is the correct usage. Is anyone able to explain what the differences are and, if possible, which is correct or preferred?
> 
> Thanking you
> Adam


hallo, adam.
"ripose in pace" is wrong; as for the first two possibilities, the first one is imperative, 3rd person singular, so it means "may she rest in peace", while the second is imperative, 2nd person singular, and it literally means "rest in peace", which also sounds more informal -- the way i would talk to my grandmother, that is.
hope this helped
flop


----------



## AdamGerace

Thankyou for your speedy replies! It is much appreciated.

 If, later on, my grandfather were to be buried there as well, if we used "RIPOSI in PACE" would we have to change it (it is a headstone that will have his details added when the time comes - hopefully a long time away) or would it still be suitable?

Adam


----------



## Elisa68

AdamGerace said:
			
		

> If, later on, my grandfather were to be buried there as well, if we used "RIPOSI in PACE" would we have to change it (it is a headstone that will have his details added when the time comes - hopefully a long time away) or would it still be suitable?


Yes, it would be suitable. However, if the headstone will have to indicate both of them the right inscription is "Riposino" which is the plural.


----------



## Ranchero

I'm trying to design my tattoo for my brother and want it written in italian. Can someone help me translate, Rest in peace,  We will be together soon.  I have tryed on my own but don't want to be incorrect for obvious reasons.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  

- Kurt


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

I would say Riposa in pace, ci rivedremo presto/ ci riuniremo presto. Condoglianze by the way, I'm sorry, I don't know how to say Condoglianze in english 

Simona


----------



## darkmatter

Can you type out your attempt?


----------



## Ranchero

Thanks for the quick replys.
Riposa in pace, ci rivedremo presto/ ci riuniremo presto.  Should I use ci rivedremo presto or ci riuniremo presto? Thanks for the help.

Kurt


----------



## darkmatter

Ci rivedremo literally means we will see each other again, and ci riuniremo means we will reiunite with each other. So whichever you prefer.


----------



## TimLA

I hate to say this (as much as I love Italian), but another possibility is the classic line from Latin (the parent of Italian!):
*Requiascat in Pacem*


----------



## iiheartsnow

how would you say "rest in peace nano" like directed towards someone. not just may he rest in peace.. adding a name after.. how would this be done?


----------



## ElaineG

iiheartsnow said:


> how would you say "rest in peace nano" like directed towards someone. not just may he rest in peace.. adding a name after.. how would this be done?


 
I'm guessing you mean "nonno" (grandfather) not "nano" (dwarf).

Riposi in pace, nonno.

But wait for a native.


----------



## pizzi

from a native: the correct form is 

"Riposa in pace" (requiescat in pace)

it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiescat_in_pace


----------



## Parergon

pizzi said:


> from a native: the correct form is
> 
> "Riposa in pace" (requiescat in pace)
> 
> it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiescat_in_pace


----------



## iiheartsnow

ElaineG said:


> I'm guessing you mean "nonno" (grandfather) not "nano" (dwarf).
> 
> Riposi in pace, nonno.
> 
> But wait for a native.


yeah nano was i guess a slang spelling, it's just how we've spelled it. but i'm planning this for a tattoo i'm going to get written in script around my wrist. so Riposi in pace, nonno would be correct?


----------



## Parergon

Riposa in pace.


----------



## Necsus

iiheartsnow said:
			
		

> yeah nano was i guess a slang spelling, it's just how we've spelled it. but i'm planning this for a tattoo i'm going to get written in script around my wrist. so Riposi in pace, nonno would be correct?


Sorry, but I'm afraid there is a little confusion...
The correct translation of Latin sentence "requiescat in pace" is "(che egli) ripos*i* in pace", not "ripos*a* in pace" (in the plural "requiescant in pace - riposino in pace), it's an invocation in order that God gives the eternal rest to someone.
In spite of this, if the name of dead person (i.e. nonno) is added, I'd say "ripos*a* in pace, nonno".


----------



## iiheartsnow

Necsus said:


> Sorry, but I'm afraid there is a little confusion...
> The correct translation of Latin sentence "requiescat in pace" is "(che egli) ripos*i* in pace", not "ripos*a* in pace" (in the plural "requiescant in pace - riposino in pace), it's an invocation in order that God gives the eternal rest to someone.
> In spite of this, if the name of dead person (i.e. nonno) is added, I'd say "ripos*a* in pace, nonno".


so the best would be "riposa in pace, nonno." translated to something like "rest in peace, grandfather."
is this correct?


----------



## pimpiepooh

Riposa in pace, nonno
OPPURE
Riposi in pace.
If you put a "vocative case" (from latin) after the verb, you have to use the imperative second singular person -> "riposa in pace, nonno"
Without a vocative (it's left out, it's implicit) it becomes a subjunctive -> "riposi in pace".
I hope this is clear


----------



## Necsus

iiheartsnow said:
			
		

> so the best would be "riposa in pace, nonno." translated to something like "rest in peace, grandfather."
> is this correct?


In my opinion yes, if you want to say 'sleep well' to your grandfather..!


----------



## iiheartsnow

Necsus said:


> In my opinion yes, if you want to say 'sleep well' to your grandfather..!


thanks for the feedback guys... i just want it to be directed towards him. not just rest in peace, but rest in peace as if i were talking to him. like if i'm speaking to him and i say the words "rest in peace grandfather" that would be riposa in pace, nonno. correcT? i just want to make sure i get this perfect before i ink it on my body forever.


----------



## Necsus

iiheartsnow said:
			
		

> like if i'm speaking to him and i say the words "rest in peace grandfather" that would be riposa in pace, nonno. correcT?


CoRrEcT!


----------



## iiheartsnow

thank you very much! when i get all this planned and talk to my tattoo artist about this one i'll post pictures!


----------



## dell5150

I am getting a memorial cross tattoo, in memory of my father who has passed away.  I would like to put a memorial phrase above the cross in Italian.  I have listed below a few I would like to have translated into Italian.

Rest in peace dad
dad, rest in peace
In memory of...dad

I am also open to suggestion.  Perhaps there are Italian phrases that dont have a direct english translation that are used on headstones or the like that have meaning that would work in my situation.  

Thanks to any and all respondants

Tom (dell5150)


----------



## Lello4ever

"Riposa in pace, papà"
"Papà, riposa in pace"
"In ricordo di papà"

Last one sounds rather bad. The first is the best for me.


----------



## dell5150

I am trying to translate "Rest in Peace" (like from a grave site headstone)into Italian.  I have gotten a few responses and I don't know which is correct. Can someone help decifer:

Riposi in pace 
riposarsi nella pace

Thanks


----------



## raffavita

dell5150 said:


> I am trying to translate "Rest in Peace" (like from a grave site headstone)into Italian. I have gotten a few responses and I don't know which is correct. Can someone help decifer:
> 
> Riposi in pace
> riposarsi nella pace
> 
> Thanks


 
Raffa


----------



## underhouse

In my opinion if the phrase is just "Rest in Peace" and it is not an extract from another phrase the translation should be "Riposa in Pace" or "Riposate in Pace".


----------



## raffavita

Io l'ho sempre sentita al congiuntivo.
Come dire "che riposi in pace."
Tu lo intendi come imperativo?
"Riposa tu".
"Riposate voi"?

Ma in questo genere di espressioni, di solito non è usato il congiuntivo?
Come "Dio ti benedica."
"Sia benedetto.."
Raffa


----------



## underhouse

raffavita said:


> Io l'ho sempre sentita al congiuntivo.
> Come dire "che riposi in pace."
> Tu lo intendi come imperativo?
> "Riposa tu".
> "Riposate voi"?
> 
> Ma in questo genere di espressioni, di solito non è usato il congiuntivo?
> Come "Dio ti benedica."
> "Sia benedetto.."
> Raffa


 
Penso che noi sentiamo sempre il congiuntivo di una frase subordinata ad esempio "blah blah blah...e che la sua anima riposi in pace" però non sono sicuro che "riposi in pace" e basta stia in piedi. Ma magari mi sbaglio...


----------

